
5 Crazy things technology in the next decade can lead to – Infographic - animeshk
http://www.searchtrack.co/blog/article/2/5-crazy-things-possible-in-the-next-decade
======
celticninja
All seem reasonable except for 5. Teleportation is a huge stretch compared to
the other 4

~~~
animeshk
We certainly won't be teleporting people by then (or even things), but
hopefully there will be more exciting news to hear from the particle physics
community.. Those developments, in turn, might make the idea less absurd among
common people.

